# Husum built coaster PETIT FOLMER



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,
last weekend, I presented my newbuilt coaster at Aukruger Hafentage. The original was built in 1956 by Husumer Schiffswerft/ Germany for danish owners.


















*Videolink: 



*
Complete history about the vessel:
1956-1999 Husumer Schiffswerft/1092 - imo5340948
L*B=
GT 415
TDW 475ts
MaK, 300 bhp

STEVNS-72, Kapt. Thomas Höjlund Hansen, Thorö, Dk;
Else Stevns-76;
Merethe Juncher-79;
Heidi-81; Petit Folmer-99, PR
Petit Folmer, Marstal, Dk;

On February 5th, the vessel sank in a storm during a voyage from Germany to Denmark 90sm sw from Esbjerg.


Rgds
Arne


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Seaconger said:


> Hi all,
> last weekend, I present my newbuilt coaster at Aukruger Hafentage. The original was built in 1956 by Husumer Schiffswerft/ Germany for danish owners.
> View attachment 688692
> 
> ...





Seaconger said:


> Hi all,
> last weekend, I present my newbuilt coaster at Aukruger Hafentage. The original was built in 1956 by Husumer Schiffswerft/ Germany for danish owners.
> View attachment 688692
> 
> ...


Beautiful model Arne and a great place to sail it too. Coasters were such good looking vessels in those days. Sadly not any more. Sad she went down at the end. That is a nasty area as was on RFA Sir Bedivere in 1973 there and got beaten up for three days and had to go into dry dock afterwards. Thanks for sharing.
Bill


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Bill.B said:


> Beautiful model Arne and a great place to sail it too. Coasters were such good looking vessels in those days. Sadly not any more. Sad she went down at the end. That is a nasty area as was on RFA Sir Bedivere in 1973 there and got beaten up for three days and had to go into dry dock afterwards. Thanks for sharing.
> Bill


Super ship, super model!


----------



## Tassie48 (Dec 24, 2020)

Great model did you build the hull yourself well done liked the video what a great place to sail models tassie48


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi guys,
glad you like my ship. The vessel is a scratch built model. The hull consists of wood which was laminated 3 times with fibreglass.

Rgds
Arne


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,
today I want to show you some pics from the first trials in free waters:



























And a link to the latest video:Coaster PETIT FOLMER

Rgds
Arne


----------



## holsteinland (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi all,
last Sunday we went at our gravel pit to drive some of our RC fleet ships. It was the first voyage of my JJ Sietas type 20 coaster *NAUSICA*/imo5223671 after restoration and the first RC meeting this year, too. I'm satisfied about the driving characteristics of this little vessel, which was built in 1/87 scale.

*NAUSICA*






Rgds
Arne


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,
today I want to show you a new video about my coaster *KOHLBRAND*. The original was built by Schiffswerft Holst in Hamburg-Neuenfelde in 1955 as *HEDWIG LUHNSTEDT*/ imo 5429500.


*Video coaster KOHLBRAND - click*

1955 Holst,Hamburg-Neuenfelde/196
GT 428
TDW 630ts

HEDWIG LÜNSTEDT-63, Johannes u. Werner Lünstedt, Lühe, D; 
Windrose-87, PR, Wolter & Co, Carsten Rehder, D; 
Mariner-88, St. Maurice Sh, Deutsche Conti, Hon; 
Marine-91, dto, Hon; 
Ritena-93, Lacerta Sh, Norbal SKtor Lange & Lühr, Hon; 
Aya-96, dto, Hon; 
Tina M-05, D & B Sh Ltd, Blz; 
k.N-06, Mendes Sh & Agency, Dominica; 
Windrose-, U in U;

Rgds
Arne


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,
last week, I've programmed the Beier USM-RC-2 Soundmodul of my coaster *PETIT FOLMER*  . The soundfile was recorded from a MaK diesel engine.






Rgds
Arne


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi guys,
today I want to show you a videoclip about my 1/100 scale J.J.Sietas type 28 coaster *HOHEBURG. *






*Videolink*: https://youtu.be/o2WfIot-JRM 


Rgds
Arne


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Your Petit Folmur is a beautiful little ship.
Very well done sir.


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi Jerome,
many thanks. Glad you like it;-).

Rgds
Arne


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,
today I want to give you an overview about my Coasterfleet.





Rgds
Arne


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

WELL DONE YOU REGARDS RUSTYTRAWLER.


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

rustytrawler said:


> WELL DONE YOU REGARDS RUSTYTRAWLER.


Many thanx


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi guys,
today I want to show you a new Videoclip about my 1930 Nobiskrug built coaster *ANNEMARIE*.





Rgds
Arne


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi guys,
today I want to present you a videoclip about our last RC meeting at Rendsburgs Stadtsee on Saturday 2nd July. 


*Videolink:*


----------



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,
today we are on tour with my scratch built danish Ringkøbinger/ Serie 61 coaster *RIKKE BOYE* (original IMO:7507069)  .


*Videolink:* 




Rgds
Arne


----------

